# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Εγκατασταση-βελτιωση μικροφωνικης σε Ιερο Ναο.

## G.POL

Καλησπερα.
Θα ηθελα την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σας,σχετικα με μια βελτιωση μικροφωνικης σε ενα ιερο ναο στο χωριο μου  :Rolleyes: 
Επισυναπτω το σχεδιο ετσι ακριβως οπως ειναι,εκτος των ηχειων 3 και 4, που σκεφτομαι να τοποθετησω extra,για να "γεμισω" σε ηχο τον χωρο.
Αν ειναι ευκολο να μου προτεινετε ενα καλο τυπο μικροφωνου(μιας και αυτα που υπαρχουν,θα αλλαχτουν αφου ειναι εντελως της πλακας)φυσικα σε συμφερουσα τιμη  :Smile: ,καθως επισης και τα ηχεια που σκοπευω να βαλω σε τι βαττ να τα επιλεξω.
Την συνδεσμολογια πως την βλεπετε?
Μπορω να εκμεταλευτω κατι αλλο στην εγκατασταση?
Ευχαριστω πολυ.
ΥΓ:Αν το θεμα μου δεν βρισκεται στο σωστο μερος,παρακαλω τους διαχειριστες να το τακτοποιησουν. :Smile: 20140428_163550[1].jpg

----------


## radiofonias

Χριστός Ανέστη βλέποντας το σχέδιο σου προτείνω τα εξής  Για μικρόφωνα αυτό AKG - D-55S θα το βρεις αρκετά κάτω από 50ευρώ στα ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα του χώρου, dj shop,dj mania κτλ  ή ζητάς να στο φέρει το κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών της περιοχής σου.   Για ηχεία από ότι είδα το σχέδιο σου πρέπει να συνδέσεις τις εξωτερικές κόρνες στην έξοδο των 100 βολτ και όχι στην έξοδο χαμηλής τάσης.  Τα ηχεία που έχεις μέσα στο ναό χωροταξικά τα έχεις μια χαρά αλλά να έχεις μαζί ηχεία 100βολτ  και απλά ηχεία είναι σχεδόν εγκληματικό για τον ήχο.  Οπότε πάρε 4 καινούρια ηχεία και αν δεν φτάνει η τσέπη πάρε δυο τώρα και βάλε δύο αργότερα.   Αν βάλεις 4 ηχεία βάλε τα δύο σε σειρά στο δεξί κλίτος  και τα δύο στο αριστερό το ίδιο και τέλος τα δύο σετ παράλληλα και θα καταλήξεις στα 8Ωμ.  Για ηχεία ψάξε κάτι σαν και αυτό JB-SYSTEMS - K80/BL δεν προτείνω τα μικρότερα της σειράς γιατί δεν θα πάρεις το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Τέλος όπου και να καταλήξεις να αποφύγεις ηχεία με τουίτερ κόρνας επειδή θα «τσιρίζουν» ,η εκκλησία δεν είναι καφέ ή παμπ και οι ανακλάσεις θα είναι πολλές.  Είναι μια αξιόπιστη επένδυση από εκεί και πέρα το να  δώσεις περισσότερα δε το συνιστώ θα πρέπει να πας σε κονσόλα αυτοενισχυόμενη  αλλά καλύτερα έτσι όπως είσαι μια χαρά ήχο θα έχεις χωρίς μπερδέματα και χειρισμούς από άσχετους αλλιώς θα σε φωνάζουν συνέχεια να ρυθμίζεις κονσόλες κτλ.

----------


## G.POL

> Οπότε πάρε 4 καινούρια ηχεία και αν δεν φτάνει η τσέπη πάρε δυο τώρα και βάλε δύο αργότερα.   Αν βάλεις 4 ηχεία βάλε τα δύο σε σειρά στο δεξί κλίτος  και τα δύο στο αριστερό το ίδιο και τέλος τα δύο σετ παράλληλα και θα καταλήξεις στα 8Ωμ.  Για ηχεία ψάξε κάτι σαν και αυτό JB-SYSTEMS - K80/BL δεν προτείνω τα μικρότερα της σειράς γιατί δεν θα πάρεις το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.



Καλησπερα Γιωργο. :Smile: 
Δηλαδη μου λες να καταργησω τις ηχοστηλες που υπαρχουν,να παρω δυο JB SYSTEMS-K80/BL (που για 2 με βλεπω λογω οικονομικων...),να τα τοποθετησω στη μεση του Ναου και μελλοντικα να παρω τα αλλα 2 για πισω ?
Οσο για τις εξωτερικες κορνες θα πρεπει να τους βαλω μ/τ προσαρμογης γιατι δεν εχουν,ωστε να τις συνδεσω στην εξοδο των 100 βολτ!
Πως θα τον ζητησω ,με τι χαρακτηριστικα? 100v/8Ω/ 60 WATT?

----------


## radiofonias

Απο εμεπειρία φαντάστικα οτι οι κόρνες είχαν μετασχηματιστή.Αν οχι έχουμε πρόβλημα, πόσα μετρα καλώδιο τρέχεις μέχρι τις κόρνες;
Οι ηχοστήλες έχουν μετασχηματιστή 100βολτ;
Οι ηχοστήλες είναι παλιές και ποσο; βγάζουν καλό ήχο ή τσιρίζουν.
Δώσε μου απαντήσεις και τα λέμε.

----------


## G.POL

> Απο εμεπειρία φαντάστικα οτι οι κόρνες είχαν μετασχηματιστή.Αν οχι έχουμε πρόβλημα, πόσα μετρα καλώδιο τρέχεις μέχρι τις κόρνες;
> Οι ηχοστήλες έχουν μετασχηματιστή 100βολτ;
> Οι ηχοστήλες είναι παλιές και ποσο; βγάζουν καλό ήχο ή τσιρίζουν.
> Δώσε μου απαντήσεις και τα λέμε.



To γραφω και στο σχεδιο πιο πανω 35Watt-16 Ω ειναι τα χαρακτηριστικα τους.
το μηκος της καλωδιωσης της καθε κορνας απο τον ενισχυτη ειναι 15 μετρα.
η ηχοστηλες,ναι εχουν μ/τ 100βολτ και γραφουν οτι ειναι 25 βαττ,αποτελουμενες απο 4 μεγαφωνα η καθε μια.
τα δε μεγαφωνα τους(επειδη τις ανοιξα)δεν γραφουν καποια στοιχεια(μαρκα με εκαψες δηλαδη!!!),και δεν μπορω να πω οτι βγαζουν αξιοπρεπη ηχο.
πιο πολυ μου θυμιζουν ηχο που βγαινει απο κονσερβοκουτι!  :Lol: 
Βεβαια εκανα μια δοκιμη σε μια ηχοστηλη,απομονωσα τα παλια μεγαφωνα και τοποθετησα ενα καινουργιο με παραπανω βαττ,η διαφορά τεραστεια!
Μηπως να αλλαζα τα μεγαφωνα με καλυτερης ποιοτητας?

----------


## radiofonias

Ωραία τα καλώδια δεν είναι μεγάλα, οι ηχοστήλες είναι για πέταμα μην ασχολείσαι, ουτε μεγάφωνα να αλλάξεις επειδή χρειάζεται κροσοβερ μέσα οποτε πιο πολλά θα δώσεις.
Επιμένω στα ηχεία που σου είπα. Τα μικρότερα είναι αυτά και αγοράζεις τέσσερα JB-SYSTEMS -                                          K50/WH με λιγότερο απο 150 ευρώ αλλά αν η εκκλησία είναι γεμάτη κόσμο και ανεβάσεις ισχύ μπορεί να τα κάψεις. Αν βέβαια δεν εχεις λύση πάρε αυτά και πέτα τις παλιοστήλες με ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια οταν τις βλέπω ποσο μάλλον οταν τις ακούω.
Μετασχηματιστή για κόρνες αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου και μπορείς πάρε αυτον απο τις κόρνες αλλοιώς δώσε 45-50Ευρώ και παρε εναν έτοιμο 100W-16/8/4/2 Ohm και ξεμπερδεύεις.
Επειδή γνωρίζω οτι οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι αλλά την εγκατάσταση μια φορά την κάνεις πάρε ηχεία μια και καλή ακομα και σε δύο φορές να μην σε κράξουνε επειδή αν βάλεις τα φθηνά μικρά και καουν θα βγείς και κακός μάστορας.
Καλώδιο αν αλλάξεις να βάλεις ηλεκτρολογικό 2χ2,5 μαύρο ή άσπρο ευκαμπτο και θα είσαι μια χαρά για πολλά χρόνια

----------

G.POL (29-04-14)

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεν είναι εγκληματικό για τον ήχο ΜΟΝΟ αν συνδες την 100βολτική γραμμή με ηχεία χωρίς μ/σ αλλά και για τον ενισχυτή (θα ψηθεί)

για να υπολογίσεις τη μ/σ θέλεις πρέπει να κάνεις κάποιες πράξεις πχ.
4 ηχοστύλες χ 25w 
συν 2 κορνες χ 35w 
θέλεις έναν ενισχυτή με έξοδο 100v/170w και οι μ/σ από τις κόρνες να είναι 100v/35w στα 16Ω

αν θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον ενισχυτή που είδη έχεις (80w)
θα αλλάξεις τους μ/σ στις ηχοστύλες με τέσσερις μικρότερους 100v/15w και στις κόρνες θα βάλεις 100v/10w στα 16Ω

----------

G.POL (29-04-14)

----------


## G.POL

Λαμβανοντας υπ'οψην τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες σας
Θα καταληξω στα εξης:
1.Καταργώ τις ηχοστηλες,πέρνωντας τους 2 μ/τ 100v/25watt απο αυτες και τους τοποθετω στις κορνες.
2.Αγοραζω προς το παρον 2 ηχεια JB SYSTEMS-K80/BL συνδεοντας τα παραλληλα στην εξοδο 8Ω του ενισχυτη(βεβαια οι γραμμες θα περμενουν και για τα αλλα δυο μελλοντικα).
3.Αγοραζω και 4 μικροφωνα  AKG - D-55S και ειμαι κομπλε!  :Smile: 
Kαι παλι σας ευχαριστω θερμα!
Αν χρειαστω κατι αλλο στην πορεια,θα σας "ενοχλησω" :Biggrin:

----------


## radiofonias

Συμφωνώ με όλα, αλλα τα ηχεία που είναι δυο θα τα συνδέσεις παράλληλα  στα 4Ωμ του ενισχυτή επειδή σε παράλληλη σύνδεση η αντίσταση  υποδιπλασιάζεται Ο τύπος είναι  load=R1xR2/R1+R2. Οπότε 2 ηχεία 8Ωμ θα  μας δώσουν τελική αντίσταση 4Ωμ. Επίσης επειδή αυτή η αντίσταση είναι  σύνθετη και εξαρτάται απο την συχνότητα και τα 8Ωμ που γράφουν τα ηχεία  συνηθως είναι λιγότερα,  κάνε την σύνδεση στα 4 Ωμ και ο ενισχυτής θα  είναι ασφαλής.

Εδώ είναι το σχηματκό διάγραμμα. Και ναι βάλε τα  καλώδια απο τώρα να είσαι έτοιμος. όταν πάρεις και δευτερο ζευγάρι θα  αλλάξεις την σύνδεση πίσω απο τον ενισχυτή. Καλή επιτυχία. 
http://www.google.gr/url?sa=i&rct=j&...98890873822662

----------


## G.POL

Eχεις δικιο.
Στα 4 Ω θα τα συνδεσω.
Στο προηγουμενο ποστ εκανα λαθος λογω κεκτημενης ταχυτητας  :Biggrin: 
 :Smile:

----------


## spiroscfu

εγώ πάλι νομίζω πως αν τα βάλει στα 4Ω θα ψήσει των ενισχυτή,

αναφέρει πως έχει 80W MAX άρα αν βάλει στην έξοδο των 4Ω, δύο ηχεία των 8Ω παράλληλα θα πέσει στα 4 με αποτέλεσμα να δώσει όλη την ισχύ του σε αυτά τα δύο

αν λοιπόν βάλει και της δύο κόρνες στην 100βολτική γραμμή με τους 100V/25W μ/σ,
και ανοίξει την ένταση πάνω από κάποιο όριο θα κάνει τον ενισχυτή φούρνο


edit:
άρα για ασφάλεια θα συνδέσεις τα δύο 8Ω σε σειρά (16Ω δηλ.) και μετά θα τα βάλεις στην γραμμή των 8Ω στον ενισχυτή (άρα θα δώσει την μισή ισχύ του),
και έτσι θα έχει το περιθώριο να βάλεις και τις κόρνες στα 100V με τους μ/σ που είπες

----------

G.POL (01-05-14)

----------


## radiofonias

Ο τελικός για τις κόρνες δεν είναι ξεχωριστός? Τι σχέση έχει με την απλή έξοδο?
Με φορτίο 16 Ωμ τι θα δώσει στα ηχεία 40 Watt? Τότε για ποιο λόγω ο κατασκευαστής δίνει  επιλογές φορτίου.

----------


## spiroscfu

επιλογες φορτιου ο κατασκευαστης δινει για προσαρμογη  (μεγιστη ισχυ σε σχεση με το φορτιο)

ολες οι εξοδοι πισω απο τον ενισχυτη ειναι κοινες (μοιραζονται τον *ιδιο* ενισχυτη)

----------

